# Chicken Necks?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder sent her feeding instructions for my August SPOO. The only question I have is where can I find a constant supply of chicken necks? She recommends a grain free high quality kibble to which I can add some raw, in order to keep it interesting, but one meal is nothing but chicken necks. I'll talk to the butcher at Kroger's this morning when I go shopping, but any suggestions on sources is appreciated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have not found them easy to source locally in the UK. Would chicken wings be a suitable substitute, or are they too high in fat?


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Mail order...*

I have used this mail order company successfully in the past to order raw tripe for my poodles-they carry most any kind of raw meat, including chicken necks.
https://www.hare-today.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_32&products_id=163


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Papoodles, thank you SO much! I shop at the usual grocery stores - Kroger, Whole Foods and have never looked for, nor noticed packages of necks. I'm preparing obsessively for my puppy and am glad that I asked about the food well in advance. Thanks again.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sometimes bigger supermarkets like Wal-Mart or HEB will have packages of necks more readily than Whole Foods, especially if they service an ethnic area. Wings are fine, too, but watch that you don't have a "gulper," and feed the whole wing, not cut apart as they do for humans. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

In my area I can only find the chicken necks during the summer months. People use them for crabbing. I find them at Giant, Mars, Shoppers, Food Lion ect.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll check HEB and Fiesta. We have a lot of Asian grocery stores too. I doubt if I could afford bulk chicken necks from Whole Foods, if they even carry them! Turns out the necks are easier to source than the Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potato kibble. I'm waiting for a call from the company's Houston sales representative. Thank goodness I got a jump on this. Thanks as always.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, you live in Houston? We are lucky enough to have an actual raw / extremely high quality kibble store, right here, which is pretty much the only place I shop for dog food. You can get your necks in bulk there (along with other raw items if you end up going that direction) and possibly the Infinia, too. Give 'em a call.

Here's the link: Bones2GO! Home

I didn't mention it because I didn't want to be all braggy, but...we're fortunate dog owners here! :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm, I just went into Stater Bros and asked them. They didn't have any so they ordered some for me. They got tons! So now I can go in and buy some whenever. They just keep then frozen in the back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow Quossom! That's one stop shopping and I won't have to explain why I need them. A thank you as BIG as Houston for that! The kibble is only sold at Purina Feed Stores as it's their holistic brand. Apparently not a big seller and has to be specially ordered. That kibble is definitely going in Kongs if I have to go to the edges of Houston to acquire it. Thanks again ya'll


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

What age can you feed a dog chicken necks? Are they okay for a new just weaned puppy?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Not sure. All I know is that my puppy, at 8 weeks will be accustomed to 3-5 necks for supper. It seems safe to me, chicken neck bones are really small. My breeder says they like the crunch...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I fed Killa some when I first got her at 10 weeks old. she loved them and definitely proved we named her right, she tried to kill it even though it was already dead lol . Idk about a recently weaned pup though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau was eating them as a 6-month old when we brought him home from the groomer. I wish I could locate a local source. We tried turkey necks, but they are too big for a mini to handle.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Papoodles gave me a good online site: Hare Today, Gone Tommorow They have quite a variety of raw options and a sweet start-up story. I'm going to do the rounds of my grocery stores and instead of asking, "Do you have?", I'll try "Can you order?" 

Shelly, the neck numbers I gave would be for a SPOO.


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

I gave my spoo puppy a chicken neck when she was 10 weeks old. Held onto it because it was the first time she had eaten anything that wasn't kibble. She started to try to chew but then managed to get the whole thing out of my hand and proceeded to swallow it whole. Scariest 15 seconds of my life as she spun around crying and panicking. I managed to stick my fingers in and get it out. She's now 19 weeks and has had chicken frames a few times. She's much better at chewing those because they're too big for her to try to swallow. Not ready to reattempt the necks yet.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

If you have an Asian market near you, they are plentiful and cheap. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I'm in Houston too. 
99 Ranch Market is the Asian market I go to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't blame you! I'm hoping my dog will have figured out how to eat them safely by the time he comes home!


----------

